# Frogs & Toads > Toads >  Getting Bufo marinus and Bufo debilis tomorrow

## dimitri J

Hey, folks.

Tomorrow I finally can buy my bufo marinus and bufo debilis. The marinus wasn't planned, but I read so much about it and I really fall in love with the species. It's quite an ugly animal, but so interesting.

The debilis I just like because of it's green back.

What do you people think of these species?


Grtz
dimitri J

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Kurt

Not a big fan of _marinus_, they're just to ugly for me. _Debilis_ on the other hand, is one of my favorite Bufonid species. Thats why its my avatar.

----------


## John Clare

I have to agree with Kurt on _Bufo marinus_ - too ugly for me but very impressive animals.  Look at this:  



I saw my first _Bufo debilis_ this past weekend - very active little things - they don't act like other Bufonids.



One big toad I definitely like is _Bufo alvarius_ - they are big cute slobs.

----------


## Kurt

I agree, the big toad to have is _alvaria_.

----------


## dimitri J

I'm sorry that I didn't say anything for quite some days in this topic. I bought 2 bufo debilis and a female bufo marinus. The marinus I keep in a 120-40-40 (cm) tank and the debilis in a plastic tank. I can't find how to really keep my bufo debilis. Now I just keep them on turf with some bark and leafs. In what kind of environment they trully live?
I hope you guys can help me.

I apologize for my english. I do my best, but can't garanty you guys that it's perfect.

grtz
dimitri J

----------


## Kurt

I keep my _debilis_ on sphagnum moss, which is kept moist but not damp. He is fed small insects like fruit flies, small crickets, and been weevils. He has a shallow water bowl and I mist him before going to bed every night. He has a hide box as well. I have had for a few years now and he is thriving.

----------


## John Clare

You don't need to baby the _Bufo debilis_ with a lot of humidity - they are from dry areas of Texas and New Mexico - prairie and semi-arid conditions.  Other than that, keep them the same as other Bufo: http://www.frogforum.net/bufo-toads/...pelobates.html

----------

